# Turn your MTB into a snow machine



## mlctvt (Nov 6, 2008)

Any of you MTBrs that put your bikes away when it snows might want to check this out. It's a kit that turns your back wheel into a track and a ski that takes the place of the front wheel. I've riden in snow before using agressive knobby tires but this looks better. It probably wouldn't turn too quickly though.

http://www.ktrakcycle.com


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll be too bust skiing...

Looks.....uhm....interesting though. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2008)

Pretty cool looking.  It's actually cheaper than I thought it would be.  I'll be too busy skiing to justify it though.  I doubt we get enough snow down here to really make it worthwhile anyway...


----------



## Marc (Nov 6, 2008)

I've made my own studded tires before.  It's pretty easy to do.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2008)

Marc said:


> I've made my own studded tires before.  It's pretty easy to do.



I can't imagine it'd be too hard to do.  The tracks look cooler though.  I'd imagine they would have additional float and traction in really deep snow too...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 7, 2008)

Interesting but probably not for me, need more time for skiing


----------



## Marc (Nov 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I can't imagine it'd be too hard to do.  The tracks look cooler though.  I'd imagine they would have additional float and traction in really deep snow too...



Yeah, well with studs, float is kinda your enemy which limits the depth of snow you can ride in.  For anything under 6" though, especially if it's been blown around, frozen in spots, soft and others, studs rock.  It's quite a cool feeling.


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 12, 2008)

winter snow machine


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 29, 2008)

In a few weeks at the blue


----------

